# Kann nicht zur DB verbinden



## Gast2 (15. Feb 2010)

Hi,
ich hoffe dass ich hier im Forum richtig bin mit meinem Problem.
Seit heute habe ich das Problem, dass ich nichtmehr zu meiner Datenbank verbinden kann.

In meinem Java Programm bekomme ich folgende Exception:

```
message from server: "Host 'localhost' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server"
```

Dieselbe Meldung bekomme ich auch wenn ich Versuche mit z.b. phpmyadmin oder nem anderen management tool zuzugreifen.
Bis gestern lief noch alles ohne Probleme. Bei Google habe ich bisher noch keine Lösung dafür gefunden, hat jemand von euch eine Idee?


----------



## Tharsonius (17. Feb 2010)

Ganz offensichtlich verweigert Dir MySQL den Zugriff aufgrund fehlender Rechte. Sowas passiert normalerweise nicht von jetzt auf gleich. Hast Du vielleicht voher über IP Adresse zugegriffen und verwendest jetzt localhost?

Du musst jedenfalls irgendwas geändert haben, wenn Du plötzlich keinen Zugriff mehr hast. Ich weiss nur, dass Mysql unterscheidet ob man an dem Rechner sitzt oder sich remote auf den Rechner verbindet.


----------



## Gast2 (17. Feb 2010)

Jetzt wo du es sagst habe ich tatsächlich etwas geändert.
Ich wollte ein DB backup einspielen und dies fälschlicher weise zuerst in der mysql db gemacht. Da kommt auch folgendes Statement drin vor:


> DROP TABLE IF EXISTS `user`;


Ich fürchte damit habe ich mir dann wohl die user Tabelle gekillt (falls die wirklich genauso heißt).

Gibts ne Möglichkeit dass ich mir die Rechte wiederherstelle ?


----------



## MrWhite (17. Feb 2010)

Hast du Backups?


*g* :applaus:


----------



## Gast2 (17. Feb 2010)

natürlich hab ich backups 

also bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als die komplette DB neu zu installieren?
Diese MySQL db ist bestandteil von XAMPP, und ich wollte mir eigentlich den Aufwand einer kompletten neuinstallation sparen.


----------



## MrWhite (17. Feb 2010)

Naja, kannst dir ja irgendwo das Schema von der User-Tabelle ziehen und ein paar Eintraege reproduzieren.

Sollte ja nicht so schwer sein.

Wenn du ans System nicht mehr rankommst:

Du kannst mysql mit dem --skip-grant-tables switch (oder so aehnlich) starten, dann darf sich jeder verbinden, zumindet von localhost.


----------



## Gast2 (17. Feb 2010)

Danke, hat gefunzt


----------

